# Joey Jax's Celebration of life Party!!



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

If we lived closer I would love to attend but here in Arizona we celebrate everyday for Joey!!!


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

We'll be there in spirit - and wishing we lived closer, too!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I so wish I lived close enough, I have fallen in love with sweet Joey through your posts! I too will celebrate every day the fact that Joey is here and loved!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Sophie and I and even Moose will be there in spirit. This is such a wonderful thing for your precious boy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Wonderful idea, sure wish I lived close enough to attend. 
Will be with you both in spirit. 

Have a wonderful fun filled day, hope you have a big turnout. 
Looking forward to seeing the pictures.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Maxi and I will be there in spirit, rooting Joey on!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I would LOVE to be there, but will also add to one who will be there in spirit!


----------



## chloesmomMI (May 4, 2013)

What a wonderful idea! Chloe and I will be celebrating with Joey from Michigan.


----------



## Moonbridge (Aug 26, 2014)

Oh what a lovely thing to do for your boy. We live close enough but don't have our Golden puppy yet. We'll be there with you in spirit as well. Take lots of pictures!!!!


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

What a lovely idea. Will be thinking of your wonderful party from this side of the pond x


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Aw man! I wish I could come. A little too far of a drive for me. I just flew to Toronto for a short visit in May. I would do anything to bring Mercy to the Toronto area for some fun! However, it's just not going to be possible for me this year. Shucks. And besides, we have another road trip around the same time. Have fun! Great celebration idea! Hug Joey for me.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

You all make my smile so big<3 Thank you. I will be sure to take lots of photos


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

And you make us smile! Sure wish I lived closer, but I will be there in spirit, HUGS!!!!


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

So...I just read this. Tell me all about the party. I like details  Where do you live ..just in case you get a hankerin' to celebrate your special boy...again


----------

